# Clippers vs Blazers game thread



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

How about those young guys 1st quarter? :banana: :banana:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

No Zach or Miles and we get this?!?!?! Friggin' awesome. Let's see if we can keep it up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, we started a game thread at the exact same timel.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Two buttery smooth jumpers in a row by Webster...I like the look of that. Nice fadeaway and all.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Jack has played pretty well tonite.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i think zbo, miles will be traded after allen is gone ANTG!


ahhh crap its more more more more how do i like it? for you to shut up!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yea these young guys sure suck. :eek8: 

:biggrin: 

:banana:


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Team is showing great energy tonight.

Jack is playing great. So is Theo.

Blake - shoot the ball more!

Telfair needs to settle down.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice half.

I agree with you Hasoos, we have to keep the vets and trade the youth. NOT!


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Vic has done a nice job transitioning into PF tonight. He's doing a lot of things Zach usually does. Vic's diversity is impressive. And man he has long arms.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Where is Dixon - is his sick or hurt?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I agree Goldmember, I like Viktor's versatility. Especially since he can handle himself at the power forward position.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I agree Goldmember, I like Viktor's versatility. Especially since he can handle himself at the power forward position.


Ditto! He's one of my fav players. Doesn't get appreciated by many for all that he does.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Now the real test, how do we start the second half.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, late? Almost after the next play.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Best third quarter we've played in a while. Really miss Zach and Miles.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Dude, this team is so much more enjoyable to watch without Miles and Darius!! It's more passing, more action, more running....better ballmovement....

wow.....im very impressed....

now if bassy could hit those jumpers...=)


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Telfair hurried himself in the first quarter, I think since it was his first start he came out with too much energy and tried to do to much. But it doesn't help his shot doesn't seem to be falling.

Jack is doing good, Blake other tahn those three's really has done nothing.

Theo is doing good. I liked that shot where he caught it, turned and shot all in the air in one motion.

Webster looked good against Radman. 

Telfair..come on man.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Then Telfair makes a power drive to the hoop..jesus I need to shut my mouth.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That sure was a sweet shot by Telfair just now. Hanging in the air and then putting it up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, don't have a melt down at the end of the quarter!!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> That sure was a sweet shot by Telfair just now. Hanging in the air and then putting it up.


And now were falling apart..


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Clippers putting on a run. Will the young guys respond or fold? They look to be moving a little bit slower this quarter so far.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

As the announcers said fatigue might play a role since they are short handed.

Martell for 3!!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Webster is looking reaalll good tonight. But we just have no answer for Brand right now.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

OH MAN, that woulda been a SWEEEEEEEEET Block by Outlaw if he hadn't been fouled... ****...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Look at Outlaw! He can really get up for the jumper.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Man, Outlaw sure is gaining confidence. He has looked real good these last two games. Nice fadeaway J by him a second ago. AND MARTELL WITH THE TIP-IN YEAAAAHHHH BOOOOOOOIIIII


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Martell for the put back! Great end to the quarter!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

That is the first time I remember the Blazers winning an end to a quarter in a long time. Nice run to get back into it, great effort! :banana: 

Excellent substitution by Nate bringing in Jack, I think the guards were tired.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> Martell for the put back! Great end to the quarter!


Yeah, like Mike B. said Martell isn't just a shooter anymore. He is playing better D, and is really active around the hoop, had to offensive rebounds in the first half and now this. He is really getting respect from Nate.

I have to admit, I think Nate has been severly underrated, atleast by me, at developing young players. I mean look at the progress Telfair, Outlaw, and Webster have made this season. He has forced them to shy away from their games and they learned new things, and added that to their game. Great job Nate.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, excellent response to get right back in the game now lets see a great 4 quarter start! I would love them to win this game just as a statement, but if we lose it's at least a enjoyable game.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> Alright, excellent response to get right back in the game now lets see a great 4 quarter start! I would love them to win this game just as a statement, but if we lose it's at least a enjoyable game.


Webster gets no respect just like Telfair. Got hacked and seemed to hurt his wrist. Got me a little worried, thats his shooting hand.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Yeah, like Mike B. said Martell isn't just a shooter anymore. He is playing better D, and is really active around the hoop, had to offensive rebounds in the first half and now this. He is really getting respect from Nate.
> 
> I have to admit, I think Nate has been severly underrated, atleast by me, at developing young players. I mean look at the progress Telfair, Outlaw, and Webster have made this season. He has forced them to shy away from their games and they learned new things, and added that to their game. Great job Nate.


Ya, this is more like I expected of the youth by this time and we are seeing it. I graded the season a D earlier but now I'm more inclined to give them a B!

Man, a couple easy baskets missed!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great pass by Jack!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> Ya, this is more like I expected of the youth by this time and we are seeing it. I graded the season a D earlier but now I'm more inclined to give them a B!
> 
> Man, a couple easy baskets missed!


Yeah, and a BS call. A lot of those shuffling of the feet not getting called by the refs tonight. That's how Nate just got a tech.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I can't believe the intelligent D by the Blazers with so many young guys.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Kamen reminds me of Joe Dirt.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Man, I sure miss Zach and Miles. I think this game is a testament that we need to run more, not centering around giving it ti ZBo every posession and playing off him. He simply isnt good enough to play off every other posession. 

Webster is the man. I cant wait for him to get 30+ minutes next season, I smell at least a 15 point per game guy his sophmore year.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Since Webster hurt the wrist he has missed two eassssy shots. 

So MGB, since we are the only ones talking in this thread D), don't you think this game has shown that Blake is the goner this offseason?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Man, I sure miss Zach and Miles. I think this game is a testament that we need to run more, not centering around giving it ti ZBo every posession and playing off him. He simply isnt good enough to play off every other posession.
> 
> Webster is the man. I cant wait for him to get 30+ minutes next season, I smell at least a 15 point per game guy his sophmore year.


And that, combined with him being a Blazer, would put him on my fantasy team.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Another miss by Webster. Looks like Telfair is better than Livingston so far. That is a matchup, I will continue to watch over the year. 

NICE move by Vo!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Cassell has really came back from a down year last year. He has a sweet J. They just keep hitting their shots and ours aren't falling. I don't know what I want now, it to be competitive and we lose(keep control of worst record) or try and win. I feel bad for saying we should bomb, but..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

And a 24 sec. violation..Breakdown? I think so.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

uh-oh.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> And a 24 sec. violation..Breakdown? I think so.


Man.. the Blazers area making me eat my words tonight. Getting the stops and Blake is hitting those three's..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Brand with the J and the foul..dammit.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Still fighting. Come on Blazers. Of course a close lost is a good ping pong thing.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> Still fighting. Come on Blazers. Of course a close lost is a good ping pong thing.


Come on Theo...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Phew, Cassell is making me real nervous.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright Viktor!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****!!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

85-88, still alive we gotta get another stop here. 

COME ON BLAZERS!


****. dammit Ewing with a long 2.

85-90.

Lenard with a bad shot, Clip rebound. 

POR TO.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

No matter what happens this is a great road game by the Blazers!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

...taste fullfilled...

I like the team when Zach is not playing. I really like the team when Darius isn't playing.

best case scenario, we trade Zach and Darius for a starting PF (or a backup + future comp or something) draft the ugly man from Spokane, and


all we want is the taste of...taco del-mar...all we want is the taste of...our favorite by far...

taste fullfilled..

er.. anyways, I think having a SF combo of Morrison and Travis, a PF combo of Viktor and Brian, and a C combo of Joel and Theo would be a really nice thing.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Come on Theo...


There you go!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> There you go!


Offensive foul on Cassell! Here we go Blazers, HERE WE GO!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

THEO AGAIN. Man great offense from him tonight. Blazers only down 3.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

God I want to ship out Zach and Miles. Who would be stupid enough to take them though...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Tyrus or LaMarcus I don't care anymore. I like playing this way..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

DAMMIT!!!

Khryapa and Ratliff had the rebound, lost it and Clips got it. We had to foul. It's pretty much over..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Mobley only makes one. Jack makes a shot. 2 point game. LAC TO.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Think I could hit 5k posts tonight?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Good foul on Kaman..probably the worst free-throw shooter in there right now.

****. Made the first. And...makes the second..game over.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Tyrus or LaMarcus I don't care anymore. I like playing this way..


I have mix feelings. Part of me just want to get Morrison, but part of me would like a big defensive guy.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> I have mix feelings. Part of me just want to get Morrison, but part of me would like a big defensive guy.


I wanted Morrison. But I looked at the 2007 draft. That draft is filled with SF's and I'd rather get a big man like LaMarcus so we have a young prospect at every position. 

Anyways, Jack hit another two. Down two, LAC 20 sec. timeout.

Jack with 20 points, 7 assists and 0 turnovers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I have mix feelings. Part of me just want to get Morrison, but part of me would like a big defensive guy.


I think who we have as the defensive "big men" in tonites game (+ joel if he stays) are good enough, that a high octane offensive SF is a smart(er) addition.

I don't buy into the thinking that you draft this year based on who's available next year..because you never know where you're goin to pick next year..and you run the risk of getting screwed both drafts.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Tyrus or Adam, as long as we get one of the 2 I'm good......a Tyrus/Oden Post Duo would make me :drool:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Mobley gets fouled. Nice hustle by Jack to get the foul quickly. If Mobley hits both. It's over.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Mobley hits'em both. Blake barely missed the three. .6 left game over.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

93-97 Clippers. First time in franchise history that the Clippers have swept the season series.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> I wanted Morrison. But I looked at the 2007 draft. That draft is filled with SF's and I'd rather get a big man like LaMarcus so we have a young prospect at every position.
> 
> Anyways, Jack hit another two. Down two, LAC 20 sec. timeout.
> 
> Jack with 20 points, 7 assists and 0 turnovers


Ya, but what if Morrison turns out to be something special? Might not be a special SF like him next year.

Great game by Jack!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SMiLE said:


> I think who we have as the defensive "big men" in tonites game (+ joel if he stays) are good enough, that a high octane offensive SF is a smart(er) addition.
> 
> I don't buy into the thinking that you draft this year based on who's available next year..because you never know where you're goin to pick next year..and you run the risk of getting screwed both drafts.


That's true.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Very enjoyable game and we still are in last place.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

so uh, how do you guys feel about a Luke/Jarrett trade... :biggrin: ? The Sonics could use a PG that actually has some offensive & defensive abilities....


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> Ya, but what if Morrison turns out to be something special? Might not be a special SF like him next year.
> 
> Great game by Jack!


Oh, there will be. His name is Kevin Durant:










Small Forward
Height-6'10''
Weight-*190*



> NBA Comparison: Tracy McGrady
> 
> Strengths: His upside is out of this world ... This kid is not even begining to scratch the surface of his potential ... Looking at him you see his frame is going to fill out in 3-4 years ... Very fluid athlete with explosiveness ... He plays hard and is still learning the game ... Provided he works hard, Durant is going to be a special player in the league who will be able to do many different things on the court ... Not aggressive enough to be like KG, but skilled enough down the road to contribute like a AK47 or a Grant Hill... Developing inside outside game ... Can shoot the 3 and flush in transition ... It is scary to think of what he could be like if he puts on 15 lbs of muscle and developed a handle, a 2010 version of KG!
> 
> Weaknesses: His (lack of) stength is his major weakness, and he really needs to put on weight or he wont be able to do much in the NBA except shoot deep 3s or score in transition like Darius Miles of 4 years ago ... Needs to become more aggresive, develop more nastiness ... Still developing a game off the dribble ... Defensively he needs to move his feet better and keep his hands active on the ball ... Oak Hill is giving him the work ethic he will need in the long run, since he most likely wont be going to college ...


LINK-NBADRAFT.NET 

From all the scouting reports I've read. He is an excellent shooter. He just needs to add on about 15-25 pounds of muscle and he is set.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

myELFboy said:


> so uh, how do you guys feel about a Luke/Jarrett trade... :biggrin: ? The Sonics could use a PG that actually has some offensive & defensive abilities....


How about Blake. :laugh:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

myELFboy said:


> so uh, how do you guys feel about a Luke/Jarrett trade... :biggrin: ? The Sonics could use a PG that actually has some offensive & defensive abilities....


How bout Blake??


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> How about Blake. :laugh:


Hahaha, we did the same thing. I hadn't refreshed since he posted so I didn't see your reply. To funny.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Exceptional effort by the Blazers. The best part is that we still lost and maintained our slight advantage of getting the first pick. I was laughing so hard as I was watching the game on NBA league pass. I got the Clipper feed and they kept saying over and over and over that the Blazers were without their top 3 scorers tonight. They also said they couldn't remember a Blazer team in recent years that moved the ball so well and played so hard.........Coincidence?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> How about Blake. :laugh:





mgb said:


> How about Blake.


Whoa..:laugh:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd just like to say that was one fun *** game to watch. This is one reason I wouldn't mind getting Tyrus and trying to find someone to take Zach.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Oh, there will be. His name is Kevin Durant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought there was a center or something we wanted next year. Parts I don't like is if he works hard and needs to be more aggressive. Those are things you don't teach usually.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Pretty crazy how competitive we are without:

*THE ZACH HOLE*


Also - someone needs to buy Elton Brand one of these so he's a little more comfortable during his camp-outs in the lane for half the shot clock. Holy crap - how did the refs not even call _one_ of those? That was worse than Shaq during the Lakers' run a few years ago.










-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

POST 5000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAHHHH BOIIIIIIIII

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> POST 5000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YEAHHHH BOIIIIIIIII
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana:


That'd deserve a rep if I hadn't already rep you in this thread.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Exceptional effort by the Blazers. The best part is that we still lost and maintained our slight advantage of getting the first pick. I was laughing so hard as I was watching the game on NBA league pass. I got the Clipper feed and they kept saying over and over and over that the Blazers were without their top 3 scorers tonight. They also said they couldn't remember a Blazer team in recent years that moved the ball so well and played so hard.........Coincidence?


The ball movement was always nice when Darius was out, and it was getting nice when Zach was buying the system. But once Stonius came back, that went away.

The ball didn't just go into the paint, and 4 guys watch as Zach went into the paint and tried to score, or shot a 20 footer..

or the ball didn't just go to darius and 3 other guys watch as Zach and Darius play like they're the players who don't realize that there are 3 other players on the team who actually can score..


It's like when you go play rec ball, or a pickup game somewhere and you have to take on 2 guys on your team to have 5...And the guys you pick up don't realize that they're not Michael Jordan or Charles Barkely (they're closer to Reggie Jordan and Erick Barkley anyways) but play like they are anyways.

Thats how Zach and Darius seem to play.

But I know, they're our best players..blah blah blah.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> POST 5000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YEAHHHH BOIIIIIIIII
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana:





LOL congrats, but 1/2 of them are from this thread alone


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> POST 5000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YEAHHHH BOIIIIIIIII
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana:


Wow, I even joined a month before you! Well it's quality, not quanity,,,yea that's it. heh


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Pfh, who knows, the way Luke is playing, Blake might be a steal. Ridnour is clueless when it comes to running a team in halfcourt....& his defensive efforts are awful. If he's the future of the Sonics, then I'm frightened of what the Sonics will look like in a few years. There is a reason the Sonics had to trade for a backup PG that was a second round pick by them that is making the MLE.....Luke's struggles are directly correlated with the struggles of the team---I remember before X-mas the Sonics had a 10 pt lead on Dallas w/ like 2 minutes left, & Ridnour choked & turned it over like 3 straight posessions, leading to a 3 pt loss. Blake is no stud but ****, Luke isn't either. Blake is 6'3", right?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

myELFboy said:


> Pfh, who knows, the way Luke is playing, Blake might be a steal. Ridnour is clueless when it comes to running a team in halfcourt....& his defensive efforts are awful. If he's the future of the Sonics, then I'm frightened of what the Sonics will look like in a few years. There is a reason the Sonics had to trade for a backup PG that was a second round pick by them that is making the MLE.....Luke's struggles are directly correlated with the struggles of the team---I remember before X-mas the Sonics had a 10 pt lead on Dallas w/ like 2 minutes left, & Ridnour choked & turned it over like 3 straight posessions, leading to a 3 pt loss. Blake is no stud but ****, Luke isn't either. Blake is 6'3", right?


Yup. He's also turned out to be a clutch shooter. Made countless three's too keep us in the game at the end.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> LOL congrats, but 1/2 of them are from this thread alone


:laugh: You *******.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> :laugh: You *******.


U should of put more smilys u should of done it real! big.I would like to have luke.Nate can make him better bob hill doesnt have a clue.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

good game by the youngster if we get allen out of town zbo and miles will be traded and a new era will dawn!

morrison bargnani tyrus 

the next draft is PF and center heavy morrison would be the final sf we need and sorry guys joel is leaving 

trade blake if thats what it takes to trade zbo or miles but yeah our team plays better without zbo more flow.

Bargnani is only 5 pound lighter than aldridge and can hit the outside shot block shots steal and can play sf/pf/c he was a guard till he had a huge growth spurt, dont over look bargs wish we could get him and morrison that would be sweet.

I hope we dont trade our first pick in the first round, sure trade the pistions or the 31st picks but not our 1st one that could get use a great player.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> I hope we dont trade our first pick in the first round, sure trade the pistions or the 31st picks but not our 1st one that could get use a great player.


What about if we trade the pick but only drop a couple spots? I mean it depends on the pick we end up with but maybe some team would want to jump just a couple spots to make sure they get a certain player while as long as we stay in the top 3-5 we should come away with a excellent player and get something on the side for our original pick as well.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

say if its a part of moving miles or s&t with joel? 

like chicago? 1st pick and the 30/31st picks for the 3rd and 12th? 

or player + 31st plus cash for the 3rd pick? 

miles zbo blake for charlie v and the 5th?

miles blake and 30th pick for the 4th pick? morrison and bargnani  

aahhhh too many wants but we dont need 3 draft picks 2 is fine or a vet and our 1st but one player is too low.

but for any of this to happen ANTG!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Good game last night, it amazes me how much a team can change when 2 guys who stop the ball a lot are taken out of the game. Offense was better tonight, defense was better tonight, hustle was better tonight. I thinkt he game came down to a couple of key points: Viktor got real tired guarding Brand by about halfway through the 3rd quarter, not a slight on Viktor, he was working hard to keep Brand off the block, and could have probably used a bit more breathers tonight, but with the short handed team it wasn't going to happen. 

Jack came out and fought for his job tonight. He was attacking, agressive on D, passing excellent and playing like you would want a point guard to play. Period. If he adds a 3 point shot in the off season (which I think he easily can), him and Bassy will fight over the PG position next year. 

Bassy played hard but was a little out of control at some points tonight. It didn't help that he got jipped by the refs on the calls. Hopefully he will start getting those calls in a year or two. 

Martell played excellent, I just wish he could have hit a few more of those open looks. He was agressive on the boards and defensively. The intensity was there. I have no worries about this guy in the future, he is one of the guys on the team that I think will be a Blazer for years to come. 

Kryapa-Excellent effort tonight, he fought hard, and was looking for his shot. He plays much better as a power forward then a small forward, if he added some physicality to his game (cough...cough..weight gainer..roids.. :biggrin: ), I think his inside play would improve and he could hold his ground down on the block a little better, but overall, great game by Viktor tonight. I was happy he had a game where he finally cut down on the sloppy interior passing. He only made one bad interior pass for the whole game that I noticed. I often wonder if his hands are made of stone though, he still does not handle passes well, either that or he is going so fast that he tries to move before he has the ball, which is better because it is a mental problem that can be overcome. 

Outlaw-I am not sure if I have noticed a pattern or not, but I have noticed when Portlands scorers are not in the game that Travis plays much more agressive offensively and on the boards. He didn't hit a great percentage tonight, but he showed me he can do a few more things then I thought he was capable of tonight. If there was just one more thing I could get Travis to do it would be to get him to attack the hoop. The guy has some speed, and can get to the hoop from the 3 point line in 2 strides. Top it off with the fact that last night at one point I saw him jump so high that his head was above the level of a jump shot coming down, and he should be attacking the hoop a lot more. 

Theo-Was Theo, and did some solid crunch time scoring. Good game, good effort. 

Blake-Solid game, and I would have to say a little bit better then average passing tonight, as he had some excellent interior passes. Not the game effector or attacker that Jack was tonight.

Skinner-provided the tough presence inside when Theo was out, did an excellent job. To get some scoring out of him was a bonus tonight, but you could tell he understood how to play the team game and would get his shots if given the oppportunity inside. 

Miles and Zbo-Both of these players made the biggest impact they have all year not playing at all. They both showed that the game slows down and the shot selection is poor while they are in there, and both have no rebounding heart at all. I just hope they still have value on the market with all the injuries. :eek8:


----------

